# clonazepam tolerance



## Ronald (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been on Clonazepam 4mg for the past 10 years. I took Levaquin (a fluoroquinolone) and have been struck hard from the Adverse Side effects. I have ruptured tendons and have had surgery to reattach them and have tendonitis in most of my joints.

I have been going through severe withdrawal symptoms for 3 or 4 months. I have been running from one specialist to the next and none of them could figure it out. 

Some of my symptoms are dry eyes and some loss of vision in left eye, insomnia, excessive perspiration, light and sound sensitivity, skin elasticity/sagging skin, lost approx. 30 pounds, muscle spasms/twitches, vascular engorgement, confusion, trouble catching my breath, jaw pain, skin rashes etc.

I finally found a doctor that figured it out. He told me I have clonazepam tolerance. The Levaquin has screwed up my Gaba receptors. I had tried upping my dosage and it's not working. So I am trying to taper slowly. 

I have been taking most of the supplements that many of you have suggested on this site with some relief. 

Since I was having severe withdrawal symptoms before even tapering should I just quite cold turkey?

I need to get through this quickly, I can't take another 3 months of this. The doctors I am seeing don't know what to do to help. I already look like Skeletor. I can't keep losing the weight. 

Is there anything my doctor can prescribe?

Thank for the help and sorry if this was long. I'm a total spaz!


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Wait wait... you got withdrawal symptoms before even withdrawing? Did I understand that correctly?

If so sounds unlikely, and you were most likely "floxed"... your symptoms sound classic for someone who suffered from intoxication from flourquinolones + it happened at the same time you were taking it!

See http://curezone.com/forums/description.asp?f=901

Your symptoms likely will take awhile to go away... so you'll need to have some patience... you had some very bad luck and it'll take time to repair the damage done.

I encourage you to continue making lifestyle, dietary, and nutritional changes to make sure you have a quicker recover.

In regards to tapering off clonazepam, you could look into Dr. Ashtons work. She has an amazing protocol to taper you off of benzo's smoothly. It can be found here:
http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/bzsched.htm

It requires you to switch to a valium equivalent dosage then taper with valium since it has a very long half-life. You could also take *gabapentin* as needed during taper as it is good for relieving a lot of the symptoms as it mimics GABA without actually having a direct effect on the GABA receptors.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

dude, thats really unfortunate. but it is quite possible that some of your symptoms could be caused by simply Klonopin tolerance. in the past, i took 3-4mg Klonopin for about 4 months...near the end of those 4 months, i had some of the symptoms you described, most notably, i had extreme photosensitivity? (forgot what its called--where everything is really bright/hurts my eyes) i had to wear sunglasses, i even colored the lenses with black sharpie, and it still was too bright. i had really bad confusion and memory loss, was tired all the time. somehow, i read about Klonopin tolerance.... so i stopped cold turkey [i dont suggest doing this...stopping cold turkey can be Fatal, especially since youve taken it for 10 years], i didnt sleep right for about 2 weeks, i just laid in bed and half-slept, i lost a little weight, looked terrible....(i took seroquel to help with the insomnia, it helped alot) after about a month tho, i was significantly better, and after 2 months, i wasn't having any more withdrawl symptoms, and i felt a TON better, and i threw out all my leftover K-pin. some people have withdrawl symptoms for months/years, but i didnt....theres still hope.

it makes sense that the levaquin could contribute to acute tolerance to Klonopin, (since tolerance develops rapidly anyway). If levaquin and other fluoroquinolones enhance NMDA activity and block GABA-a binding....it could have really sped up the aquisition of tolerance. i wish i knew how to help....i cant think of anything. a 5ht2a antagonist could possibly help with the withdrawl and insomnia/anxiety, becuz 5ht2a can enhance glutamate release in some areas of the brain, and can block GABA-a activity (in some areas).....so blocking it *might* help.--im not at all sure about this, though. there is also alot of evidence, that 5ht2c antagonists can cause increased appetite/wieght gain. many 5ht2a antagonists are also 5ht2c antagonists....except for Seroquel. but even Seroquel causes increased appetite and wieght gain in many people (which would be good in your case)...maybe something like that could help?-

**Gabapentin could help significantly, you might need a higher dose, but it can inhibit Some NMDA activity/calcium channels, and can be helpful for neuropathy, Klonopin/Benzo withdrawal, insomnia, and alot of other related conditions.


----------



## Ronald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Vini and Selection for responding so quickly. 

Yes I started withdrawing months ago on the same dosage. It was due to the Levaquin. Yes I was "floxed". I am on those boards already for my tendon and cns symptoms.

I've read Dr. Ashtons manual. But I am already way into the withdrawals. I am interested in a quick withdrawal since I am already suffering so badly.

What exactly is 5ht2a. Would that be Gabapentin? My G.P. is willing to prescribe anything to get me through this. The muscle tightness gets so bad that I have a hard time getting a full deep breath. I'm not lazy but hard to do all the research. My vision is all messed up and I can't concentrate. Also hard to sit still for more than a few minutes.

Thanks again


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Take a lot of magnesium taurate and gabapentin (increase the dosage slowly as tolerated). B12 5mg sublingually daily could help with the neuro symptoms as well, or by intramuscular injection would be better if your doctor is willing.

You could also try an SSRI.

You can still switch to valium and withdraw quickly, it'll still be easier no matter how quickly you get off of it because of the long halflife.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Ronald said:


> Thanks Vini and Selection for responding so quickly.
> 
> Yes I started withdrawing months ago on the same dosage. It was due to the Levaquin. Yes I was "floxed". I am on those boards already for my tendon and cns symptoms.
> 
> ...


5ht2a is a receptor in the brain, which is activated by Serotonin. When 5ht2a is activated, it can cause an increase in glutamate activity, and a decrease in GABA activity in the brain. 5ht2a is also a major factor involved in tolerance to opiates, stimulants, and benzos..... activation of 5ht2a can cause tolerance to develop more rapidly, and it also can increase the symptoms of Benzo (klonopin) withdrawal. So by blocking it, Glutamate activity can be lowered, and withdrawal will be easier. Blocking/antagonizing 5ht2a might also prevent the development of [some] of the tolerance to Stimulants and Opiates, and possibly Benzos...

Gabapentin doesnt affect 5ht2a. Gabapentin blocks some types of calcium channels, meaning, it lowers/blocks some Glutamate/NMDA activity.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Why not just increase the dose of clonazepam?

Also, I thought 5-HT2A decreased NMDA activity...?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Why not just increase the dose of clonazepam?
> 
> Also, I thought 5-HT2A decreased NMDA activity...?


wouldn't increasing the dose, just lead to more tolerance/side effects?

5-HT2A decreases NMDA activity? well actually, im not completely sure anyway, u know alot more than i do. i definetly need to do more research-- i think i should reword my statement, to "5ht2a activation can cause increased glutamate release in Some brain areas" (not all) cuz it looks like 5ht2a reduces NMDA activity in some areas....i dunno.

yeah i think i should retract my statement....5ht2a antagonism won't necessarily reduce NMDA activity.


----------

